# Colson Bicycles for 1940



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 23, 2015)

Very cool is this the new Colson book ? if so thanxs for posting it Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Very cool is this the new Colson book ? if so thanxs for posting it Mike!




Just found the 2 complete catalogs while scouring the "interwebs"

http://www.ohiomemory.org/cdm/searc...field/subjec/mode/exact/conn/and/order/nosort


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 23, 2015)

Standard series equipped. Model 04260! Love it! Thanks Mike!


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 23, 2015)

Water fall badge must have went out of style by 1940. Not a one of the pictured bikes has one!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 23, 2015)

I noticed that frank and was looking for the same thing no bikes with the waterfall badge listed!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 25, 2015)

THANK YOU for being so generous as to share this with all of us!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd like to see the '41 cat or any info on the Double Eagle Deluxe (Clipper) that isn't in the Colson book already. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2015)

HARPO said:


> THANK YOU for being so generous as to share this with all of us!!




I just found it floating around out there & figured we could use it here for reference. Glad you guys found it helpful


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike-
I've got a Black and White '39 Colson Catalog. Did you want me to post it, or is that that one you were also going to post.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Mike-
> I've got a Black and White '39 Colson Catalog. Did you want me to post it, or is that that one you were also going to post.




This is all I found online. I have several loose "pages" saved, but go ahead. Be great to see  whatcha got.


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Mike-
> I've got a Black and White '39 Colson Catalog. Did you want me to post it, or is that that one you were also going to post.




No I dont want to see it Dave but thanks for the offer.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 25, 2015)

thanks for posting this. Love the documentation


----------



## Bigmike78 (Aug 23, 2017)

Any one have the headbage I need for the girls 20" colson


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 23, 2017)

Dumb question - was Colson a manufacturer or did they source their bikes from another factory like huffy or Snyder or whatever other non-S brand I know zero about?

Serious question, not messing around this time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Dumb question - was Colson a manufacturer or did they source their bikes from another factory like huffy or Snyder or whatever other non-S brand I know zero about?
> 
> Serious question, not messing around this time.



They were a manufacturer that sold bikes to several outlets including Goodyear and many small mom and pop shops/hardware stores.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Dumb question - was Colson a manufacturer or did they source their bikes from another factory like huffy or Snyder or whatever other non-S brand I know zero about?
> 
> Serious question, not messing around this time.



other mfg'rs from Ohio here.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bikes-and-accessories-made-in-ohio.108551/


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> other mfg'rs from Ohio here.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bikes-and-accessories-made-in-ohio.108551/


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>




@Autocycleplane obviously doesn't look at any other forums or threads.....


----------



## Brian Spencer (Aug 23, 2017)

This is a 1936 Colson Tandem, "She Devil" if you've heard of it... Let me know what you think it's worth?  I found it in a friend's warehouse.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Guard and badge look a lil later, but I dig it!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 23, 2017)

This is a COOL thread.... I like the mid-late 30s bikes from Ohio even if most of my bikes are 40s-50s Schwinn. (I'm in Illinois)!  I especially like Colsons twin bar roadsters...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 23, 2017)

I'd even settle for a CWC built Hawthorn!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 24, 2017)

My Roadking badged snaptank was sold by Sieberling,whoever that was.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2017)

Sieberling was the founder of the Goodyear Tire and Rubber Company.
Colson was also the manufacturer that Firestone jumped to, when Huffman experienced the Twin Flex recall debacle.


----------



## the2finger (Aug 24, 2017)

Guess I need to cut down the midget porn and start looking for more bike stuff


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Sieberling was the founder of the Goodyear Tire and Rubber Company.
> Colson was also the manufacturer that Firestone jumped to, when Huffman experienced the Twin Flex recall debacle.



Cool info,Marty.thanks.my other snaptank is a Firestone badge.


----------

